# batterie de l'ipad qui ne tient plus...depuis ios7?



## zarathoustra (7 Janvier 2014)

bonjour à tous

je possède un ipad retina, et depuis 2 ans pas de problème à signaler

sauf depuis hier, *la batterie ne tient plus*
par exemple, hier soir, il était rechargé a plus de 20% avant le coucher, et 0% au réveil
la batterie était beaucoup  plus résistante avant....par ex, avec 100% je tenais une semaine facile facile, voire plus

en réfléchissant, j'ai remarqué que le problème de batterie coïncidait avec le moment ou j'ai effectué la mise à jour vers ios7. 

comme ca coincide, je me dis qu'il y a un lien de cause à effet, qu'en pensez vous?

alors, depuis que j'ai réalisé ceci, j'ai fait les choses suivantes

désactivé bluetooh (j'ai remarqué que bluetooth avait été activé pendant la mise a jour notamment)
désactivé les pushs email 
j'ai ouvert le mode multitache et j'ai fermé toutes les applis ouvertes
désactivé le wifi
=> mais rien à faire, la batterie continue à se décharger anormalement vite...

avec vous une idée pour résoudre ce probleme de batterie qui se décharge trop rapidement?

merci pour votre aide et vive MacG

Zarathoustra


----------



## zarathoustra (7 Janvier 2014)

en cherchant sur le site apple, j'ai trouvé ca
tout était ok chez moi , sauf la geolocatisation
je l'ai donc désactivé et je vais voir ce que ca fait

mais une question importante, est ce que la localisation ca pompe quand les applis sont ouvertes? ou bien meme quand elles sont fermées?
 facebook ca sent bien leur méthode quand meme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------

ps : il est sympa le monologue, mais je n'arrive pas à me mettre des points discos?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Janvier 2014)

La localisation pompe de la batterie en permanence, app fermées aussi... Ça dépend en fait pas mal des app...

Sinon, a 20% la gestion de la batterie est assez complexe... Sachant qu'à 20%, ce n'est plus qu'une estimation peu précise... Avec le temps la batterie s'use un peu, c'est normal, et ça dépend aussi beaucoup de comment tu l'a traité...

A 100%, l'estimation est meilleure, car en gros elle s'appuie sur plie de cellules bien chargée et réduit l'erreur...


----------

